# Free Disney Dining Codes and dates, for those of you who want to take advantage



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 27, 2009)

From Recent News at www.touringplans.com:

Free dining to return August 16 - October 3, 2009
Update: Disney has announced late summer free dining packages for Disney Visa cardholders on March 26, and should announce to the general public on March 30. Travel dates are August 16 through October 3, 2009.

The free Disney Visa dining codes are:

RYI - Disney Visa Basic Dining
EEV - Disney Visa Deluxe Dining
UXQ - Disney Visa Deluxe Dining with Wine

Deposit must be paid with DV at the time of booking. No courtesy holds.

Guest must check out by October 3. No extensions past that date (we're hearing conflicting information on this). 

Travel dates: August 16 - October 3
Booking dates: March 26 - June 21


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 30, 2009)

Free Dining has been announced to the general public

From mousesavers.com -http://www.mousesavers.com/packages.html#freedining

Dining Codes:
Magic Your Way with regular Dining Plan - *RYH*
Magic Your Way with Deluxe Dining - *UGR*
Magic Your Way with regular Dining and Wine & Dine Package - *KEU*
Magic Your Way with Deluxe Dining and Wine & Dine Package - *NZZ*


----------



## icydog (Apr 8, 2009)

If you are staying in a DVC resort the dining codes do not apply unless you are booking through Central Reservations (CRO). That means exchangers and owners cannot take advantage of this offer.


----------

